# So how long you been on peptides or HGH



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

*How long have you been on peps or HGH*​
1 to 3 months 1142.31%3 to 6 months 27.69%6 to 12 months 519.23%1 year + 830.77%Other, please state.00.00%


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

As title states peeps.

You can post how much better you feel for taking them and how they have, or have not improved your body shape and life if you want too.

I've been on them for over 6 months now and i have more energy than ever, i sleep so well its unbelievable. I've started doing work on my house where i could'nt be bothered before. My PCT was a breeze. I just feel all round the bollox.

I'm actually finding peps better than HGH if I'm honest.


----------



## BodyEnergy (Apr 20, 2013)

Having tried Ghrp2 Ghrp6 and Ipamorelin Combos, I guess will use until my pocket will allow, Ipamorelin combo for the rest of my life


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

I used just GHRP6 for a few months years back, can't say I remember the effects/results now.

I've been back on GHRP2 and Mod GRF for 2 weeks, mood has maybe been slightly elevated, I've gone from cutting to lean bulking and I've put half a stone on in this time, which is likely to be water retention whether from reintroduction of carbs or the peptides. I seem to be fuller and maybe a touch stronger (again, could be carbs) but kept my bf% the same roughly.

What kind of results are people getting regarding body composition changes? and/or strength increases?


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Have been using both since mid 2011 and will use them for the rest of my days. One of the best anti-aging compounds going.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Conscript said:


> Have been using both since mid 2011 and will use them for the rest of my days. One of the best anti-aging compounds going.


How much HGH do you take per day mate?


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Started Hyge I think 3 weeks ago, definitely leaner even though diet is the same, will be using it continuously this year.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Echo said:


> How much HGH do you take per day mate?


2iu Hyges every morning mate, then two sat doses (100mcg) each of IPAM/MOD GRF spread over the day, and a larger dose pre-bed.

On workout days I sub all my ghrh/ghrp with 8iu hyges split morning and pwo.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Been on peps since mid-October!


----------



## jamesrud (Feb 28, 2006)

adam28 said:


> As title states peeps.
> 
> You can post how much better you feel for taking them and how they have, or have not improved your body shape and life if you want too.
> 
> ...


Who's peps are you using mate?


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

digitalis said:


> Been on peps since mid-October!


What kind of results have you seen?


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

was on GH for 18 months, came off a few weeks ago as i tore my bicep away from the tendon (GH use can cause tightening of tendons) i was also getting some joint aches, which have eased since coming off


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

jamesrud said:


> Who's peps are you using mate?


Purepeptides mate


----------



## Info Junkie (Nov 22, 2013)

Sorry lads just a stupid question but is it not a bollix injecting that much everyday for your life ? is it worth that ? serious question not downing anyone


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Big_Me said:


> What kind of results have you seen?


Radient skin, muscle fullness, strength increase and weight gain (although from water a good muscle fullness gain).

Effects depend on dosage and type of pep. At the mo on 1 jab of ipam pre bed as I felt my pituary gland was getting desensitised. Within about 2 days of moving to 1 jab as opposed to 3-4 I lost about 4 lbs of water lol. From my midsection mainly.

I will stay on 1 jab pre bed for another week or so, then go back to 2-3 day ghrp2.


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

digitalis said:


> Radient skin, muscle fullness, strength increase and weight gain (although from water a good muscle fullness gain).
> 
> Effects depend on dosage and type of pep. At the mo on 1 jab of ipam pre bed as I felt my pituary gland was getting desensitised. Within about 2 days of moving to 1 jab as opposed to 3-4 I lost about 4 lbs of water lol. From my midsection mainly.
> 
> I will stay on 1 jab pre bed for another week or so, then go back to 2-3 day ghrp2.


Couple of questions if I may mate,

how the frig can you tell your pituitary gland is becoming desensitised? You've not been on that long relatively speaking either have you, just over 6 months?

have you not noticed any fat loss? you mention losing 4lbs water weight from the belly, has that revealed any further leanness?

when you do go back to 2-3 jabs per day, why GHRP2, not Ipam? And do you use Mod GRF too?

Thanks mate


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes! Noticeable extra fat loss now the water is lessening. Visible obliques and abs, partly of course from diet and cardio though I was never as lean before as now even when doing way more cardio and eating less. That's not even going near the fasted cardio you can with them as well, which sheds it from you, just hard to do lol.

Good point re the pituitary. Obviously I don't know for sure but going by the posts from the vets at datbtrue board (THE authority on peps on the net end of) once I started to feel a lessening of GH sides despite jabbing with clinical grade ghrp 2 3 per day I thought I may need a break. By sides I mean water retention in hands, slight rush once jabbed etc. Again this was purely me speculating but to be honest it can't do any harm anyway.

Yes I use Mod grf in conjunction with all my jabs, ghrp 2 as it gives a stronger pulse and I have a shoulder niggle I want to speed up healing. I will try injecting directly into affected area to see if it makes a difference. Ipamorelin is a lot more user friendly though I have to say.


----------



## Big_Me (Aug 24, 2007)

digitalis said:


> Yes! Noticeable extra fat loss now the water is lessening. Visible obliques and abs, partly of course from diet and cardio though I was never as lean before as now even when doing way more cardio and eating less. That's not even going near the fasted cardio you can with them as well, which sheds it from you, just hard to do lol.
> 
> Good point re the pituitary. Obviously I don't know for sure but going by the posts from the vets at datbtrue board (THE authority on peps on the net end of) once I started to feel a lessening of GH sides despite jabbing with clinical grade ghrp 2 3 per day I thought I may need a break. By sides I mean water retention in hands, slight rush once jabbed etc. Again this was purely me speculating but to be honest it can't do any harm anyway.
> 
> Yes I use Mod grf in conjunction with all my jabs, ghrp 2 as it gives a stronger pulse and I have a shoulder niggle I want to speed up healing. I will try injecting directly into affected area to see if it makes a difference. Ipamorelin is a lot more user friendly though I have to say.


Thanks for taking the time to reply so thoroughly. I can't say I've experienced the sides you mention there, water in hands or slight rush once jabbed - that said I do seem to go just a little warmer for a few minutes post jab, is this what you mean by "rushing"? I did have the sides of increased hunger for the 1st week, which seem to have diminished somewhat this last week. One side I do seem to suffer is perhaps 20-30 minutes after a bit of a crash, lack of energy and legs feel weakened for perhaps an hour - no idea if others experience this?

I've done a few jabs in my shoulders - find them a little difficult to be honest, my delts seem to reject the needle ha, they seem to physically push the pin back out and I have to force it in (not gliding in like sub-q jabs). I do keep meaning to ask actually, is it necessary to aspirate with IM peptide shots?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Dont use them tbh dont get on with them,had a dabble couple of year back

All i got was cts....tb500 was good though for pains and injuries,but

Expensive.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

mal said:


> Dont use them tbh dont get on with them,had a dabble couple of year back
> 
> All i got was cts....tb500 was good though for pains and injuries,but
> 
> Expensive.


Mal, the cost is there,you don't use peptides or hgh, what do u tend to use test and orals?


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Jas said:


> Mal, the cost is there,you don't use peptides or hgh, what do u tend to use test and orals?


Test dbol or oxy.....mast now and again but yes thats all gear wise.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Just over 1 1/2 years and never looked back

No plans to come off but resting from synthetic for a 1 - 2 months now with ghrp 2 & mod GRF 1-29 saturation 5 x ED


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

The whole peps thing Just confuses the fvck out of me,


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

adam28 said:


> I just feel all round the bollox.


Are you a urologist by any chance??


----------



## rakim (Apr 1, 2009)

Kazza61 said:


> Are you a urologist by any chance??


I would give my middle bollock just to be normal.


----------



## Kazza61 (Jun 14, 2008)

adam28 said:


> I just feel all round the bollox.


Just found a postcard in a telephone box from a young lady claiming exactly the same....


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Kazza61 said:


> Just found a postcard in a telephone box from a young lady claiming exactly the same....


PMSL :lol:


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Started Hyge I think 3 weeks ago, definitely leaner even though diet is the same, will be using it continuously this year.


Are you using original Hygene mate? Have you noticed any side effects? What dosage?


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Just over 1 1/2 years and never looked back
> 
> No plans to come off but resting from synthetic for a 1 - 2 months now with ghrp 2 & mod GRF 1-29 saturation 5 x ED


What extra benefits do you find injecting 5x over 3x a day mate.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

I've been on HGH for a month (Pfizer) and I think it's making me leaner, can't tell though because of the diet, cardio and clen/ECA.

Just out of interest, does anyone not get the carpal tunnel effects whilst on HGH?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Info Junkie said:


> Sorry lads just a stupid question but is it not a bollix injecting that much everyday for your life ? is it worth that ? serious question not downing anyone


Not really as the slin pin is very small and it's only a bout 0.2ml you will be injecting sub q. Takes about 5 seconds to do and barely feel a thing. Same with MT2 and insulin jabs


----------



## adam28 (Jul 8, 2013)

Smoog said:


> I've been on HGH for a month (Pfizer) and I think it's making me leaner, can't tell though because of the diet, cardio and clen/ECA.
> 
> Just out of interest, does anyone not get the carpal tunnel effects whilst on HGH?


Yeah making me leaner for sure mate.

i sometimes feel CTS when waking up. mainly down my little fingers and next one along...


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

adam28 said:


> Yeah making me leaner for sure mate.
> 
> i sometimes feel CTS when waking up. mainly down my little fingers and next one along...


Now that you mention it I do experience that in the morning, especially if pressure is applied to my elbow from the mattress. Although it's not as bad as when I managed to get hold of a pharma brand. I think I could've grown and extra arm on that.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

adam28 said:


> What extra benefits do you find injecting 5x over 3x a day mate.


Hi mate iv only just started the 5 x Ed proto it's to early to tell but will have a better idea in another 6-8 weeks but this is also off cycle while i wait.

I find it hard to get all the shots in on weekends it easier in the week, im not going to stress to much over the 1hr wait from meals to much this time as iv been reading that it makes little difference and i want to try that.

Not so much the food i find hard but drinks i like my coffee with milk and diet cherry coke etc but will take a shot within the hr after a meal if i have to to fit 5 x ED in.

Iv got my hands on 20mg saizen pre mixed carts and looking forward to running pre mixed GH next cycle and a break from peps


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Smoog said:


> I've been on HGH for a month (Pfizer) and I think it's making me leaner, can't tell though because of the diet, cardio and clen/ECA.
> 
> Just out of interest, does anyone not get the carpal tunnel effects whilst on HGH?


I ran 10 - 8 iu blacktops & humatrope for whole of last cycle and just 8iu ED humatrope for last 3-4 weeks and had zero CTS throughout.

Water in my legs and ankles were the main side especially at the tail end and sock lines were deep by the end of the day haha


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Elvis82 said:


> Are you using original Hygene mate? Have you noticed any side effects? What dosage?


Yes mate, original Hygene with 'Hygene' on the box, Black top, pin wheel design, 10iu per vial.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GH 10yrs+

Peptides 4-5yrs


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Yes mate, original Hygene with 'Hygene' on the box, Black top, pin wheel design, 10iu per vial.


Sound mate, how much you running? Have you had any side effects?


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

Been using about a year on various doses. Used Hyges and Blue Tops. Hyges are deffo stronger and had a few problems with nerve compression and carpel tunnel of my wrist.

Noticeably helps sleep but I can also get quite tired after a day time jab and need a nap.

Around my area I have a set route that I run 4 times a week. It's pretty tough with lots of steep in/declines and now and again I come to a crawl. I remember when I first started using it my times started to gradually get better then after about 2 months I jumped up off the couch one night and virtually sprinted the whole way round killing my PB.


----------



## big-lifter (Nov 21, 2011)

Do any of you notice any size or strength gains ?


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Not really ,leaning out and joint ease is what happened to me.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big-lifter said:


> Do any of you notice any size or strength gains ?


yes.


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> GH 10yrs+
> 
> Peptides 4-5yrs


Is that non stop or do you take breaks? I am not sure what the recovery procedure is for GH? I would imagine there probably isnt one?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Irish Beast said:


> Is that non stop or do you take breaks? I am not sure what the recovery procedure is for GH? I would imagine there probably isnt one?


i took 6 months off everything back in 2009 but apart from then it has been pretty consistent but then this is not ED use and in the early days i really had no clue to what i was doing.....

Peptides pretty much the same, for example my current protocol is GH on training days (M/W/F) and peptides on Tue/Thur/Sat (sunday i don't use anything)


----------



## solidss (Nov 9, 2013)

Took HGH (Genotropin 36IU Pens) at 3iu ED for 6 straight months and had to stop it because I was going to lose my wrists (CTS)..I still have 5 pens in the refrigerator.


----------



## Jmg21 (Jul 28, 2014)

I've been on these peptides around 3 weeks and feel good from them it's meant to be ghrp2 but unsure. Has anyone tried these peps before as they look poorly packaged no label on bottle etc.


----------



## ldc_08 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thread seems to be getting a lot of interest from people that have used both HGH and peps so thought before shelling out a small fortune I'd see what opinions on hyge 200iu green tops are?

Pic below is what I'm currently able to get hold of.

Was thinking of 6iu M/W/F??


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

ldc_08 said:


> Thread seems to be getting a lot of interest from people that have used both HGH and peps so thought before shelling out a small fortune I'd see what opinions on hyge 200iu green tops are?
> 
> Pic below is what I'm currently able to get hold of.
> 
> ...


These are the hyge u want imo


----------

